# Delta 46-700 Parts



## nichols45 (Jan 27, 2014)

My wife inherited a Delta 46-700 lathe from here dad. I am trying to find a face plate and chuck since it came with nothing but the threaded drive center. Will most aftermarket plates and chucks fit or do I have to find a specific brand? When I looked at several online lathe suppliers they don't tell you what makes and models fit. Were just getting started in turning so don't want to spend a bunch


----------



## mdoughty (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the same lathe. It has #2 Morse taper in head and tail stock and is 1 in. by 8 tpi.


----------



## nichols45 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Can you translate "#2 Morse taper in head and tail stock and is 1 in. by 8 tpi 1 in. by 8 tpi"? I have no manual for the unit so most am a little lost. Would a aftermarket have these sizes listed?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Aftermarkets will have those specs listed they're the standard taper size and standard thread specs.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The threads on the spindle in the headstock are 1"x8 tpi. So the spindle is 1" thick. The #2 MT is the size of the taper of the Drive center and live center that fit inside spindle of the headstock and the ram of the tail stock.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Any faceplate or chuck with 1"x8 thread or no.2 morse taper will fit in the head stock, also you will need a live center with a no. 2 morse taper for the tail stock.


----------

